# What am I missing?



## dasmoker (May 21, 2009)

Ok, so while new to smoking, I use rubs often with my meat grilling. I have always used the same rub, a very basic rub, because it has gone so well on whatever meat I have put it on. Just made a Beer Can Chicken last night with it, fantastic. Anyway, i use it on my ribs, chicken, and pork whenever I grill. 

My question is, although there are a million rubs, and experimentation is the key, am I missing anything vital in my rub, a staple per say, that I should be adding? Although I love this rub, if I can add a few more ingredients that will help my pork shoulder this weekend on the smoker, I will add them. So what say you all? What should I add to my rub if anything?

My rub recipe is:

1/4 cup of Dark Brown sugar
1/4 cup of Hungarian Paprika
1/4 sea salt
2 tblspns of black pepper
mix together well.

Thats it, nice and simple. What do you think?


----------



## smokebuzz (May 21, 2009)

It's all about YOUR taste, i would add some garlic powder,onion powder and chili powder, maybe 2 TBS each. Add some cumin,Green stuff, or what ever looks good in the spice isle. Dont be afraid to add some kool-aid powder for a little flavor, it will amaze ya what it can do.


----------



## smokingd (May 21, 2009)

I agree GARLIC, onion powder, cummin, and I like dry mustard to taste


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 21, 2009)

good suggestions so far -

i'd add garlic and onion powder for sure, and would strongly consider the mustard powder and cumin. a couple of other suggestions would be red pepper flakes OR cayenne pepper, powdered lemon zest (not peel), oregano and worcestershire powder.

as buzz said, though - it comes down to your taste and your choice.

p.s. - buzz - what FLAVOR of kool-aid powder would you recommend? i'll try anything once!


----------



## richoso1 (May 21, 2009)

If you're trying for a new taste, try small batches at a time. And, add just one ingredient per batch so you can control the tast test. Good luck my friend.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 21, 2009)

Cherry for ribs
lemon-lime for butt
black cherry on brisket
The sky's the limit with it, comps have been won with theses flavors. and it dont take much,1/2 packit to a cup of rub abouts


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 21, 2009)

you've talked me into it ~ i'll see what i can come up with!


----------



## desertlites (May 21, 2009)

what ^ said-the other ingreadents are very helpful in a rub.


----------



## okie joe (May 22, 2009)

It all for you man what ya like....all good advise so take  take it or leave it man....but Im all for powered onion and garlic....do what makes ya happy...you  will be the one eating it...Thats your que man...


----------



## fire it up (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like a good rub.
Careful on the brown sugar with longer smokes because it can have a tendency to burn.
Love the usage of Hungarian paprika, that stuff is great!
Could always add a touch of garlic, I love adding chipotle to things too.


----------



## rivet (May 22, 2009)

Hey SMoke...thanks for the tips. I gotta try that! Before I got to your post I was already thinkin' LEMON-LIME! That's my favorite kool-aid, and I still always keep a jug in my fridge.


----------



## meat hunter (May 22, 2009)

Buzz, I wish I seen this post earlier as I am now prepping some ribs and a brisket to start in the morning. You mentioned using koolaid. I take it that you want to use the kind that has the sweetener already added, not the unsweetened stuff where you have to add sugar?  Maybe you will get this in the next hour or so.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 22, 2009)

I use to un-sweetened koolaid, just add to your rub , you probly could add more suger to bring out the flavor more.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 22, 2009)

rivet - that lemon-lime would ahve been great for my florida-kist prok BBQ! will ahve to work it in, definitely. lemon-lime is also my favorite kool-aid. we would often make it by the gallon with thinly-sliced lemons and limes for summer picnics ~ can't beat it!


----------



## smokebuzz (May 22, 2009)

Try pumping a butt with peach juice, or margarita and rubbing with the salt


----------



## meat hunter (May 22, 2009)

OOOppps. Well its too late. I figured for sure it would be the pre-sweetened kind. I made a basic rub that I used last time and added 3 heaping teaspoons of cheery kool-aid to 1 1/2 cups of rub. It really tastes great. The wife even liked it, which surprised the hell out of me. So today I am doing 3 racks of st.louis style ribs and a 12# brisket. I will post pics later on tonite, when Im done.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 22, 2009)

Thats what its all about, sparement'n, i come up with some odd stuff reading around here, it helps when i'm odd to start with.
I may have to try the sweetened stuff my self, doubt that sweetner will burn like suger, hmmmm.............theres a thot, i'm gonna run with it.


----------



## gnubee (May 22, 2009)

I like to add a little ground white pepper for giving some zip and heat to the meat. 

Cayanne adds heat but has the nasty habit of getting hotter and hotter as the oils in it develop. If you re heat cayanne the next day expect it to be way hotter. 

Black pepper under too much heat, or for too long, or re-heated can get a bitter taste. 

White pepper stays about the same no matter how hot you get it or how long it goes. It keeps the same heat re-heated. 

Try some worchestershire sauce instead of mustard to dampen the meat before you put on the rub for a thicker bark on the finished product. You can also mix worchestershire sauce and mustard for a different flavour of the bark. 
One time I used a package of onion soup base instead of my regular rub to chuck roast with interesting and flavourful results. The combinations of things you can do are endless.
Some rosemary sprinkled sparcely on pork roasts gives a nice unique flavour. 

I also sometimes rub some beef gravy powder to the meat first then add the rub on top and rub it well in. Each time you do something different you learn a little more and refine your product.


----------

